# apt-get und disk space



## Maik20 (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgende Frage. Ich habe hier eine NAS auf der Debian installiert ist. Jetzt möchte ich mittels apt-get java installieren. Apt meldet er braucht ca. 250 MB. Ich bekomme mit df folgende Ausgabe:


```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/hda1               373359    250725    103358  71% /
tmpfs                    30188         0     30188   0% /dev/shm
/dev/hda3            239722336    195208 239527128   1% /mnt/hda
```

Wohin würde apt die Dateien packen auf die hda1? Dort reicht der Platz nicht aus. Und wie kann ich apt dazu veranlassen die Pakete auf die hda3 zu packen? Bzw. wie kann ich wenn das nicht geht die hda1 vergrößern?


----------



## Navy (10. Mai 2009)

Dafür gibt es manigfaltige Möglichkeiten
1. Du mountest /dev/hda3 nach /var/cache/apt/archives (eher unschön)
2. Du symlinkst /var/cache/apt/archives auf ein Verzeichnis von /dev/hda3 
3. Du änderst den Pfad des Caches von apt in der /etc/apt/apt.conf

```
Dir::Cache::archives "/$NAME/$OF/$PATH/";
```
bzw änderest es nur temporär beim Aufruf von apt

```
sudo apt-get -o dir::cache::archives="/$NAME/$OF/$PATH/" install $TOOL
```

Ich bevorzuge Variante 3


----------

